# Kanarenangeln: La Palma Westküste



## sbho (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo, 

ich fahr dieses Jahr im Sommer auf die Kanaren, genauer La Palma Westküste, südlicher Teil,, und werde auch 'ne Angel mitnehmen.

|krach: 

Big Game werde ich vielleicht 1 x machen, ist eher Nebensache, 
mehr interessiert mich die Küsten- und Molenangelei :m 
1 x Grund mit Kalamar-pieces und 1 x mit Spinner / Schleppen. 

Suche jetzt 
Tipps für Köder und Geschirr, (Stahlvorfächer?)
Lizenzen, (erfolderlich? welche? wo kriegbar....)
nette Plätze und natürlich die Fische...


Petri 

Robert (m-neun)


----------



## Phoenix-mk (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kanarenangeln: La Palma Westküste*

Köder kannste alles nehmen was dort aus dem meer kommt!
Top köder sind Gambas und Tintenfischstücke!
Rute sollte schon kräftiger sein! Das gleiche gilt auch für rolle und schnur da du praktisch mit jedem Fisch rechnen kannst!
und es gibt dort nicht nur kleine!
Stahlvorfach ist Pflicht! 90% der Fische knacken die mono sofort!
Schein nicht Vergessen zu kaufen!
der Ist auf den Kanaren Pflicht und du wirst bestimmt kontrolliert!

Probier dich unbedingt mal im Meeräschen zupfen! Köder: Schwimmbrot

Gruß
der Phoenix


----------



## sbho (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kanarenangeln: La Palma Westküste*

Hallo, Phönix-mk

Danke für die Infos.

Frage wo gibts Schein dort und was brauch ich dazu, Passbild ?? 
(der Ferienhausvermieter meint man braucht nix dergleichen dort....)
Was ist für dich "kräftiger"?
denke bei "kräftig" an 0,35 er Mono .
Köder hatte ich mir auch so wie du gedacht, alles was so kreucht und fleucht...

Gruß und viel Petri für 2006 
Robert


----------



## sbho (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kanarenangeln: La Palma Westküste*

Hallo, 
hab nen bischen zu Thema gesurft und folgendes gefunden, ich kopier es hierhin, der Autor verzeihe mir, falls es ihm nicht recht sein sollte.... Danke!


_hallo liebe angelfreunde, _

_nun war ich auf fuerteventura zum angeln. _
_die meeräschen waren zu dieser zeit sehr beissfaul und klein (bis 30 cm ). _
_es mag wohl an den vielen heuschrecken gelegen haben die uns überfallen haben und zu milllionen im wasser schwammen. _
_die fische haben sich wohl die bäuche vollgehauen. _
_wenn es dunkel wurde habe ich in MORRO JABLE am wellenbrecher geangelt.als köder meeräsche oder irgendwelche von den vielen fischen die man sehr schnell mit der köderfischangel fangen kann. _
_55er mono 0/1 haken 60 gr. blei 2.80 er rute und multirolle. _
_bei eintreten der dunkelheit brauchte ich auf den ersten biss nicht lange zu warten.nach einem drill von etwa 1,5 stunden hatte ich einen stachelrochen von 1,4 m flügelweite den ich zum strand hin landen musste da ich ihn nicht mit dem gaff verletzen wollte. _
_15 minuten später wieder ein biss den ich jedoch nach einigen minuten verloren habe da der fisch (anscheinend wieder ein rochen )einfach zu gross war.du musst ja immer versuchen den rochen in bewegung zu halten da er sich sonst im sand einbuddelt und du ewig warten kannst bis er sich wieder freimacht.habe dann das angeln eingestellt und bin am nächsten morgen bei etwas dünung und trüben wasser wieder auf die mole. _
_25 cm meeräsche als köder und nach ca.1 stunde einen biss. _
_nach etwa zwanzig minuten hatte ich einen engelhai von1.45 m gegafft den ich meinem vermieter schenkte da der sagte das der schmecken soll. _
_am nachmittag habe ich dann mit fischfetzen und leichterem geschirr geangelt und fing aber nur kleine sandhaie der babyklasse. _
_das angeln am grund mit grossen ködern habe ich eingestellt da du ein- fach zu viele riesenrochen im flachen wasser (etwa 2-3 meter) _
_hast und es zu schade ist diese tiere zu verletzen. _
_über grund und im mittelwasser hatte ich keinen erfolg obwohl manchmal bonitos und andere räuber bei ihrer jagt zu sehen waren. _
_habe mich also auf den fang von kleinen fischen wie doraden konzentriert _
_die ja auch sehr schmackhaft sind. _
_wenn man thun essen wollte so konnte man den für 3.75 euro in einem fischerort kaufen. _

_übrigens benötigt man auf den kanaren eine angelkarte. _
_man bekommt sie beim amt für agrar und fischerei für 13,02 euro. _
_du musst erst zum amt,dort bekommst du eine dreifache ausfertigung deines antrages.mit diesen deri dingern musst du zur bank und die 13.02 euro einzahlen.einen antrag behällt die bank einen das amt und einen bekommst du als vorläufige angelerlaubnis.den richtigen pass bekommst du etwa einen monat später.er gillt fünf jahre und für alle kanarischen inseln. _

_petri _


_der Woolfsbarsch_


----------



## Yoshi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kanarenangeln: La Palma Westküste*

Hallo m-neun,

also ich bin jedes Jahr 2x auf Fuerteventura und 2x auf La Palma zum Fischen.
Dazu kann ich dir (aus meinen Erfahrungen) nur folgendes sagen:
- Fuerteventura ist Fischtechnisch deutlich mehr los. Liegt an den Meeresströmungen und daran, dass zumindest an der Westküst das Meer noch nicht so überfischt ist. Angelkarte kann man zwar erwerben (ca. 15.- Euro für 5 Jahre), Nachfrage bei der Polizei löste jedoch Verwunderung aus,
zumindest drücken sie wohl bei Touris die Augen zu. Wichtig jedoch: das Angeln vom Strand aus ist verboten, da werden die sauer (obwohl es viele Einheimische machen). Egal, vom Felsen aus fange ich eh weit mehr.

Auf La Palma ist es mit den Papieren das selbe Spiel, kontrolliert worden bin ich bis jetzt werder auf Fuerte noch La Plama. La Plama hat jedoch einen weitaus geringeren Fischbestand, was auf die Geographie der Insel und auf die massive Überfischung zurückzuführen ist. Muränen, Rochen Hornhechte und einige Brassenarten sind jedoch drinnen. Die Einheimischen stippen dort zu 99%, einige blinkern auch.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, einfach melden.

Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## sbho (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kanarenangeln: La Palma Westküste*

Hallo Yoshi,

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich bin im Sommer auf La Palma und komm da auch nicht wirklich weg (Frau und Kids)

Hätte noch nen paar Fragen zum Geschirr, bin eher ein Fluss- und Seen- Süsswassergelegenheitsangler und bin mir unschlüssig was ich überhaupt einpacke (siehe oben), oder ob es noch den heissen Tipp gibt ( Schnurdicke Stärke der Rute, Stahlvorfächer (welche?) Haken, Köder, Montagen.... 

und ganz besonders Plätze (im Südwesten) und was für Fische ausser Meeräschen.... 

(kommen heute schon welche zur Probe in den Topf / waren lecker, Rosmarin und Knofi in den Bauch, 20 Min bei 200° C  im Backofen in Alu und Butter....    -Rohzustand siehe unten)

Neugierige Grüße + Petri !

Robert


----------



## Ben_koeln (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kanarenangeln: La Palma Westküste*

Hi,

angeln hab ich letztes Jahr auf La Palma nicht probiert, da ich zum tauchen da war. Trotzdem hier ein paar Infos von unter der Oberfläche, die vielleicht noch weiterhelfen. 

Da ja Vulkaninsel, sehr zerklüfftete Unterwasserwelt und sehr schnell sehr tief.  In der Nähe des Ufers kann es schonmal 20 Meter und mehr werden. 

Fische haben wir natürlich auch gesehen, viel Kleinkram, Rochen und einen riesigen Barracuda. Thunfische gibt es wohl auch hin und wieder im Uferbereich, jedoch hab ich die selbst nicht gesehen. Vielleicht auch nur ne Räuberpistole vom Tauchlehrer. Haie hab ich leider auch nicht gesehen. 

Am interessantesten vom tauchen und den Fischen her war der Süden, (Barracuda und Rochen). 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß im Urlaub und auf jeden Fall mal die Fischkroketten im Süden probieren. 

Gruß

ben


----------



## sbho (3. März 2006)

*AW: Kanarenangeln: La Palma Westküste*

Hallo und Petri,

ich zitiere noch eine Zuschrift einer Vermieterin auf La Palma, die freundlicherweise einen Ihrer Bekannten interviewte. 

Herzlichen Dank auf diesem Wege dazu!!!

m-neun
Robert Müller

_Hallo _

_Zum Angeln mit dem Boot benoetigt man eine Lizenz. _
_Diese bekommt man in Los Llanos im Gemeidehaus ( 1. Stock ). _
_Kostet ca. 40 Euro und ist 5 Jahre gueltig. _

_Mein Bekannter angelt nur auf Grossfische: Blauen Marlin, Blauflossen ( roter ) Thun und andere Thunarten wie Gelbflossen und Big Eye Thun. _

_Es gibt auch Wahho ( Peto ). Dorado und andere Jaeger der Meere sind rar. _
_Er angelt mit mind. 80 Lbs - Geraet wuerde aber 130 Lbs empfehlen. _
_Ausser fuer das angeln am Boden bis 200m Tiefe reichen kleinere Schnurklassen. _

_Fuer die Formel Eins ( Big-Game-Angeln ) Rute 80 - 130 Lbs. Schnur 1000 Meter 130 Lbs ( 60 Kg ). _
_Koeder: Grosse Kunstkoeder mit Doppelhaken mind. ( 8.0 besser 10er ). _

_Vom Land aus braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Angelschein. _
_Fischen vom Ufer aus auf Grund, Rute stark 2,7m oder Brandungsrute Schnurklasse 0,40 empfohlen. _
_Koeder: Calmar, Pulpo oder Fischstueckchen oder angeln mit dem Kiel ( meist nur Kleinfische ) _
_Spinnangeln am spaeten Nachmittag bis zum Eindunkeln empfohlen. _
_Achtung: unterhalb Charco Verde bis zum Leuchtturm im Sueden ist Sperrgebiet. _
_Gut ist abends bis Mitternacht auf Muraenen. _

_Diese Infos haben wir von unserem Freund und Angelsportler _
_El Pescador Lendi _

_Tel. & Fax: 0034 922 40 23 46 Mobiltel. 0034 659 529 504_


----------

